# Simplicity cavalier 3108 (early 1990’s model)



## Tanners Inman (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi everyone,
Please can anyone help me with my mower that won’t start? I am able to replace the starter solenoid but can’t figure out the relay and other electrical bits! I have looked online for replacements but having no luck! If you have any pics of the solenoid/electrical setup it would be much appreciated. Thanks 
PS have attached pics of the bits I need to replace.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Tanners, welcome to the forum.

Attached are partstree parts diagrams for a Simplicity Cavalier which might be helpful to you. 

PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


----------

